# First stages of Popeye: Change Water or Use Medication?



## azynsouljah (Feb 21, 2007)

I'm pretty good about water changes but this time 2 out of 4 of my RBPs seem like they're having first stages of popeye (small white cloud is slowly forming around eye). My param says my nitrate level is high.

Should I do a water change first or just use my medicatoin first? Thanks!


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

azynsouljah said:


> I'm pretty good about water changes but this time 2 out of 4 of my RBPs seem like they're having first stages of popeye (small white cloud is slowly forming around eye). My param says my nitrate level is high.
> 
> Should I do a water change first or just use my medicatoin first? Thanks!


water change will be the most beneficial...


----------



## StryfeMP (Apr 26, 2007)

If you're pretty good with water changes your nitrate levels shouldn't be high. What size tank do you have them in? Type of filtration? If your nitrates are at high levels, do more frequent water changes or larger water changes. I've got a fish with pretty bad popeye on both eyes at the moment and he doesn't seem to be responding to meds, it's currently under formalin treatment day 2 after maracyn-2 treatment for 5 days.


----------

